# Ovens Gas or Electric



## chowderhead (Nov 21, 2004)

I am in the process of planning a kitchen for the new house I'm building. A gas cooktop is a must. I cannot get a handle on cooking on the electric I'm stuck with in the apartment that is my temporary home. 
Designing for an island with at least the cooktop built in, but need downdraft due to location and the fact that I absolutely do not want a hood over the island. May end up with a Dual fuel range, gas burners, and electric oven. 

Need some real experience feedback on electric ovens, good or bad, for both baking (pastries, pies, cookies) and roasting or slow cooking meats.

Any help will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

Hi Chowderhead- welcome to Chef Talk.

I currently have a gas range. I love the cooktop but hate the gas oven as it's not self-cleaning and is very hard to clean. (It's an 8-year-old Viking).

When I replace it I'm going with a dual fuel. I love the gas cooktop but want an electric convection oven. When we built I had the gas range, but we put in the electric wiring in case that changed. You will want to do the same, I think. Incidentally, I appreciate Viking's easy-to-clean cooktop. Nearly everything goes in the sink for throrough washing, and it has a pull-out drip tray that also comes completely out so I can wash and rinse it in the sink. Ease of cleaning will again be a consideration for me.

Good luck! Building can be a pleasure (as it was for us) or a supreme pain. I wish you the former rather than the latter.

Mezzaluna


----------



## cheflayne (Aug 21, 2004)

Electric ovens are much more even and consistent heat. Gas ovens always seem to have hot and or cold spots.


----------



## jock (Dec 4, 2001)

I agree with Cheflayne, electric ovens control temperature better than gas - especially at low temps. 

Jock


----------

